# Haybox Cooker?



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sometimes last year, the subject was brought up of "Haybox" cookers and I decided to try making a variation of one. I used 2 - #10 cans with spray foam insulation to make it. 

I placed a small piece of pvc pipe in the bottom of a can to act as a spacer then sprayed the foam into a can. When it had expanded, I put a 1/2 gallon jar inside it(wrapped in a thin plastic grocery store produce bag) and let the foam set around it. I repeated the process for the top and together they form a tight fitting insulated container for the jar. I then painted the cans black with the thought that I could put it in the sun to help keep it hot.

I haven't used it to cook foods but have used it to rehydrate quite a bit and it works well. This is a first attempt and since it works OK, I'm going to make a larger one from wood and spray foam that will hold 2 or 3 jars so that a full meal can be rehydrated at the same time.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Keep posting on the cooking experiment. I've been tossing around the idea of a Nissan carry cooker for a while now. Like to see how your idea pans out.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes please post more info 
Maybe use a meat thermometer?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

A take off on that concept is the cozies used by the ultra-lite set. You make a cover for your titanium cooking pot made from Reflex, the bubble wrap looking stuff that used in house insulation. You bring you food, ramen, etc. up to boil then put in cozy, let set for five minutes or so. Conserves fuel, makes it possible to eat your food while it is still hot.

To make cozy cut two circles of Reflex or windshield sun blocker the same diameter as your cooking pot. Cut a rectangle as wide as your cooking pot is tall and as long as the diameter of you pot. Cut it a little long and adust to get a good fit. Use Gorilla tape to put it together. You can use silicone caulking to seal it up a little.


----------

